# Very Powerful Address By The President On Sanctuary States/Cities !!!



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

*



*


*This is just the Beginning and as MORE corruption and Lawlessness is exposed it will only get worse before the pendulum swings back....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Yeah, all the corruption and lawlessness starts with Trump and is and will continue to be exposed. Most criminal enterprise since Al Capone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, all the corruption and lawlessness starts with Trump and is and will continue to be exposed. Most criminal enterprise since Al Capone.


You drunk again?


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, all the corruption and lawlessness starts with Trump and is and will continue to be exposed. Most criminal enterprise since Al Capone.


*Pound Sand Ya Crack Head.......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, all the corruption and lawlessness starts with Trump and is and will continue to be exposed. Most criminal enterprise since Al Capone.


*This is a serious question/ Mr Rat...*

*Post for ALL the forum to witness ALL the accusations or insinuations of*
*people who have DIED under any type of suspicious circumstances that*
*were in any way associated with President Donald Trump....*
*Start from his youth all the way up to the present day MR RAT.....*

*Next post ALL the Military secrets he has sold or given to ANY Foreign*
*Country that is OUR adversary ....ANY !!!*
*Start from his youth all the way up to the present day MR RAT.....*

*You have access to any and all information on the Internet MR RAT...*


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

*Come on Ballsack Rat, let's see Proof of your assertion !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

*Come on Chicken Shit Ballsack....*
*Let's see PROOF of your claim you *
*fucking moron dipshit Lying lowlife....*

*Rat's Claim :*

*" all the corruption and lawlessness starts with Trump and is and will *
*continue to be exposed. Most criminal enterprise since Al Capone. "*


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

*Just The Facts Please....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

*Xavier Becerra called out the President today on MSNBC....*

*Let's see how ballsy he is face to face with the President tomorrow !*

*He said this today about the President meeting Maxine Waters in a Dark Alley...*

*“I think Donald Trump probably said that from about 2,000 miles away from Maxine Waters, because he’s probably too afraid to say it to her face. [She’s] been one of the greatest champions consumers have ever had, that families have ever had. I suspect that Donald Trump would be afraid to come up to her and actually say something like that to her because Maxine Waters won’t stand for that. It’s unfortunate he uses that kind of language about someone who’s been a public servant for so many years — someone who’s fought very hard. And just because he disagrees with her doesn’t mean he has to use derogatory language. Again, Maxine can take care of herself. I would urge Donald Trump to be careful if he ever finds himself in a dark alley with Maxine Waters.”*

*I think the AG ( Xavier Becerra ) of California just bit off way more than he can EVER handle with this *
*caustic challenging rhetoric !!!!!*

https://www.mediaite.com/tv/california-ag-says-trump-should-be-careful-if-he-ever-finds-himself-in-a-dark-alley-with-maxine-waters/


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

*A lovely picture of " Auntie Maxine ".....being her bitter self !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, all the corruption and lawlessness starts with Trump and is and will continue to be exposed. Most criminal enterprise since Al Capone.



*What a Spineless Chicken Shit......*

*That's Right a Spineless Chicken Shit to Attack the *
*President with Bullshit accusations .....He's nothing *
*of what you accuse him and Your Pudgy Smelly Cankled*
*Criminal is everything you accuse some one else.*


----------

